

How Facebook sets and uses cross-domain cookies - nfriedly
http://nfriedly.com/techblog/2010/08/how-facebook-sets-and-uses-cross-domain-cookies/

======
nfriedly
Most of the iframe-cookies issues are due to Safari refusing to set cookies in
iframes unless the user has "interacted" with the site in the iframe. Even
then Safari still likes to block JavaScript.

